# Format HPFS ?



## balanga (Jun 3, 2017)

Is FreeBSD able to format a partition as HPFS ?


----------



## IPTRACE (Jun 5, 2017)

Try something to read from the website http://www.tldp.org/HOWTO/Filesystems-HOWTO-4.html .


----------

